# no camera detected in Lightroom 3? HELP!



## markj (Jan 18, 2012)

I want to tether my D3100 to my laptop. I've install Lightroom 3, and although the computer recognizes the d3100, Lightroom won't.
I'm new to Lightroom, and can't find any help via the user guide. Any help would be much appreciated. TIA

Mark


----------



## Bossy (Jan 18, 2012)

You can't tether the 3100 to LR3 -
http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/842/cpsid_84221.html


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Bossy (Jan 18, 2012)

ooh look at that! Nice find Wheels!


----------



## markj (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW, that certainly took the wind out of my sails, considering my laptop is a PC. I'm sure at some point, someone will resolve this problem for 
PC owners who shoot with the Nikon d3100.
So is there a plan "B". A program that's available now for the PC that will work?


----------

